# Auto Pilot Advice?



## rodawg7 (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy New Year to all!
I am in the process of searching for a user-frendly auto pilot system for a 24' Thompson. I have been trolling for many years and I always spend my days at the helm steering when we are trolling. I am looking for a Autopilot system that can work with a Yamaha 9.9 kicker and a 260 Mercruiser power plant. I know a lot of you troll and was wondering if you could give me some advice and where to research next. Thanks! 
rodawg7
:T:T:T


----------



## johnkfisherman (Oct 6, 2008)

I am not familiar with how the kicker is tied to the outdrive on the boat, but if it is and you are cable steered, I would highly recommend you look at Simrad AP-14R (r is for rotary) for cable steered boats. They make it for power steered boats as well. We have AP-14R on our 28 Baha, and love it. Easy install, easy to operate, and can tie it in easily to plotter so you can go-to-waypoint. We paid about $1700 a couple years back. Good luck!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

There was a system called a TR-1 that should work for you. The company was bought out by Garmin and I am not familiar with their products. Might want to check into a simrad ap-12r might work for you to, depending on your specific setup


----------



## snaggg (Jan 29, 2007)

Simrad ap12r and ap14r are both great choises. Raymarine also came out with a new sport pilot x-5 that will work with mechanical steering. I used the simrad ap 12 on a starcraft islander for a few seasons. It worked flawlessly when trolling or cruising with the main engine. I also used it with a kicker engine that was conected to the main engine with an ez-steer. Trolling with the kicker/auto pilot worked great on calm days, anything more than 1-2 foot waves it was near imposible to keep a good trolling pattern. I just bought a thopson 26' fisherman and will be going with the simrad ap12r again. Heres both companys websites.
Snaggg

http://www.simrad-yachting.com/Products/Autopilots/Powerpilots-AP12-AP14/

http://www.raymarine.com/default.aspx?site=1&section=2&page=1839


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

I am using the Raymarine X-5 and it works good for me. Which ever unit you choose, make sure that it will function at the slower trolling speeds.

Keith R.


----------



## rodawg7 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks I have to check out my steering on the Thompson and go from there. I appreciate your input. Sure wish it was June and we were catching EYES

John


----------

